

Pickadate.js - A fully responsive and lightweight jQuery dateinput picker - uptown
http://amsul.github.com/pickadate.js/

======
pixeloution
So many datepickers out there ... and while choice is nice, why do so few of
them include time (which is a pretty common use-case)?

